# replacing glass on cracked tank?



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got a small tank (I think 7g?) that has a crack in the side from being bumped into. I was wondering if it's repairable, or if I should just recycle it? It's a square tank, and an interesting shape, so if it's fixable I was thinking of either keeping it and replacing the cracked glass, or giving/trading it away to somebody who needs a tank and wants to fix it. It would make a nice betta or shrimp tank.

I'll post a pic of the damage when I get a chance.


----------

